# Amplificador de  auditiva



## Amimmodo (Dic 26, 2008)

Necesitaría un circuito de un amplificador de ayuda auditiva que trabaje con 1,5 a 3Vcc y de  bajo consumo. He probado dos esquemas (resueltos con transistores bipolares, expuestos en la Web) que funcionan aceptablemente pero el consumo es muy alto (7,5 ma típíco) Les recuerdo que este tipo de dispositivos utilizan pequeñas baterías de mercurio y la carga de salida es de aprox. 32Ω.


----------



## Tuxkid (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola animodo espero que mi pequeno aporte te sea util ya que me gusta armar pequenos circuitos que sean de utilidad por el momento no he fabricado pero si le veo su utilidad,la pagina esta en ingles pero su diagrama es bien comprensible.

su enlace es el siguiente  http://www.redcircuits.com/Page38.htm

PD: Avisame si al armar el circuito te da los resultados que se mencionan para asi fabricarlo en mi tallersito.


----------



## Amimmodo (Dic 28, 2008)

Amigo Tuxkid muchas gracias por tu aporte. Este es uno de los circuitos que armé (utilizando distintos tipos de transistores de mayor Beta y menor cifra de ruido que el BC547) y el que mejor resultado me brindó. Si bien la amplificación es más que suficiente para empujar la mayor parte de los audifonos de plaza con buen nivel y calidad de audio, el consumo sigue siendo muy alto para las baterías de mercurio tipo moneda.
Tal vez estoy buscando un imposible, pero estimo que debiera estar resuelto con transistores JFET para reducir al minimo el consumo. Tengo entendido que las grandes compañías que comercializan audifonos para sordos tienen resuelto el problema (con integrados específicos para la función) pero no publican ni dejan que se comercialicen los componentes.
De todas formas seguiré explorando con la ayuda de Uds. Un abrazo


----------



## Tuxkid (Dic 28, 2008)

Bien amimmodo gracias por la respuestas creo que tienes mucha razon en lo que mencionas con respecto a los esquemas ya que para ellos son de gran ganancia la fabricacion de estos dispositivos...bueno el circuito propuesto en el enlace es para poder utilizarlos con baterias recargables de NiCd o NiMh cosa que le dan bastante vida al uso de este circuito.

Bien le agradesco por leer mi comentario y por darme una respuesta...y decirle no desmayemos que ha su debido tiempo encontrara lo que buscar.


----------



## Amimmodo (Dic 28, 2008)

Amigo Tuxkid el agradecido soy yo por recibir su aporte y atención en este tema.
Cuando me refería a las baterías de estos dispositivos incluía a las de Nicd y las de NiMh. Según me han informaciónrmado los dispositivos comerciales de ayuda auditiva no llegan a consumir 0.5mA, lo cual permite una autonomía importante.
De todas maneras me alegra compartir con Ud. (y esta comunidad) este marabilloso vicio que se llama electrónica.
Un abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2008)

Mira este integrado
http://datasheets.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/MAX4409.pdf


----------



## Amimmodo (Dic 30, 2008)

Fogonazo
No conocía este CI. Trataré de conseguirlo para ver los resultados.
Feliz año para todos y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## mono81925 (May 29, 2009)

tengo un problema, no logro conseguir el bc337, y la verdad si alguien me puede ayudar, para saber con cual otro podria reemplazarlo, lo intente con un 2n3906 pero no me funciona, si alguien me pudiera ayudar me haria un gran favor.


----------



## Eduardo (May 29, 2009)

mono81925 dijo:
			
		

> tengo un problema, no logro conseguir el bc337, ..


     La unica manera de no conseguir el BC337 es buscando en una zapateria.
Es de los transistores mas comunes que existen --> anda a un negocio de electronica mas decente.


----------



## mono81925 (May 30, 2009)

eso pense yo, pero he averiguado en todas las zapaterias y nada, jajajajaja no en serio he averiguado en todos los almacenes de electronica de mi ciudad y ni siquiera lo conocen, a duras penas tienen el bc547 o 457...no me acuerdo como es........pero el 337 nada que lo encuentro.


----------



## basicobasico (Abr 1, 2014)

Buenas, alguien sabra de algun esquema, o diagrama, o circuito de un audifono de bolsillo para sordera parcial, algo para armar. Gracias. PDT: \'no entiendo por que eliminaron la anterior pregunta, como no creo imcumplir las normas la vuelvo a formular.\' ...


----------



## crimson (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola basicobasico, no usaste el buscador, creaste un tema nuevo donde hay varios tratando lo mismo.
Tenés un circuito en este mismo hilo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/amplificador-auditiva-17711/#post126960
y un par de hilos más:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/super-oidos-proyecto-audifono-alta-ganancia-84192/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-audifonos-usando-lm386-64879/
Saludos C


----------

